# A sore in between her toes?



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Olivia has had a small sore in between one of her toes on one of her front legs. It's gotten bigger over the past few weeks and today big enough to pop - it popped easily enough whilst I was giving her feet a clean from being back from the park. A lot of bloody puss came out, and then just blood. I cleaned it up well and will apply some Savlon once I've been to the shop later.

I'm hoping this isn't a serious problem, seems to me as though she might have scratched it and then it got infected.

Does this sound familiar to anyone? Any home remedies to keep the small open wound (pin-sized puncture) clean?

Thanks


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds like a grass seed, you have to be careful of these as they can grow in them and cause some real problems if left. But it looks like youve cought it early 
I think there is a black centre (seed) you must try and get out though ive never had one in my dogs. It usually means a dose of anitbiotics from what I hear


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sudocrem is really good aswell 

I might be a trip to the vets if its pussy tho, or give them a quick ring see what they think. My vets are pretty good over the phone for giving help.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

We had an elderly dog with interdigital cysts, I think at first we just bathed them in salt water or something but later on got the vet involved and she may have had antibiotics and a steroid shot. The interdigital cysts were lumps between the toes BTW, which would bleed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Salt water will clean the wound and help to dry it out.
I usually put some in a bowl and put the whole foot in for a couple of minutes 2-3 times a day


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I agree sudocreme is brilliant for interdigit cysts
they can be very -very painfull

Juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The vet used to give us some purple crystals that we used to mix in with water that was also very good...could it have been pottasium permanganate??


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

i think as long as you have got all the puss out , i would bathe it in warm walt water (careful it might sting her a bit) and then put sudocrem on it. Just keep an eye on it if it comes up again then i would take her to the vets.

I must say she looks beautiful in your little photo


----------



## Bulldovie (Nov 20, 2009)

Does sound like grass seed, but alot of dogs with largepaws are prone to this, esspecially bull breeds. My Bully gets them all the time. Try and squeeze out as much as you can. If you can get Hibi Scrub (you can buy from ebay) and wash feet in this, once dry use sudocrem or Fuciderm ointment if you have it (normally get this from the vet, its great). It


----------



## sandra mackie (Feb 25, 2010)

hi there i bought magnesium sulphate from the chemists £1.20 and it drew the pus out i hope its ok to use on dogs , it seemed to work well .my dog gets them alot .


----------

